# Home made boat trailer guides



## Anonymous (May 29, 2007)

Well I will admit I am a total green horn when it comes to backing up with a trailer :|. After looking at the trailer guides at BPS and then the price :shock: 
I thought different. Being the kind of "I can make that" guy I did a quick search on Google. With in minutes I found this site https://www.widgetsailor.com/owners/greg/guides.html.

So I headed to Home Depot and picked up my supplies. Came home and got busy. Here are my results,







Now I won't lose the empty trailer behind my truck. With the boat on it I don't have that hard of a time. It's just hard when the trailer is empty.


fishnfever


----------



## JustFishN (May 29, 2007)

I think you should paint them! hehe bright orange or something ...


----------



## bassboy1 (May 30, 2007)

I think they should be closer in to the boat. I have the 12 foot version of your boat (Lowe bought Grumman, which mine is. The design is the same though) My experience with that is, since their is no vee at the transom, that the guides need to be closer in, or the boat will be off center, and even missing one of the bunks. Yes, the trailer is a pain in the butt to back up with the tahoe or suburban. In the pickup, we can open the tail gate, and see the winch post and fenders, but nothing else. With the suburban or tahoe, you can see NOTHING. Next weekend, on our trip to the steelyard, we will be picking up some tubing to weld guide ons with. This weekend came the arrival of bearing buddies and new bearings.


----------



## Anonymous (May 30, 2007)

bassboy1 said:


> I think they should be closer in to the boat. I have the 12 foot version of your boat (Lowe bought Grumman, which mine is. The design is the same though) My experience with that is, since their is no vee at the transom, that the guides need to be closer in, or the boat will be off center, and even missing one of the bunks. Yes, the trailer is a pain in the butt to back up with the tahoe or suburban. In the pickup, we can open the tail gate, and see the winch post and fenders, but nothing else. With the suburban or tahoe, you can see NOTHING. Next weekend, on our trip to the steelyard, we will be picking up some tubing to weld guide ons with. This weekend came the arrival of bearing buddies and new bearings.



Thats is pretty much as close as I can get them. I really don't have to much of a problem getting the boat on the trailer. I mostly just wanted some thing to aid in the backing up part.


fishnfever


----------



## Jim (May 30, 2007)

Good job sir! I envy people who can do things with there hands! Im an idiot when it comes to hand tools (Real curse). I have a liner on my cap in my pickup, so I cant even open up the tailgate. Half the time its a crap shoot to get it in the water.


----------



## ACarbone624 (Dec 10, 2007)

I have a cap on my truck, but I just open the back and lower the tailgate and I have a clear view of the trailer....without doing that, I can't see anything!


----------



## Gamefisher (Dec 10, 2007)

Yea, it looks like they stick out past the trailer a couple feet on each side - they shouldn't hit other cars unless it is actually wider then the truck, but you may loose it to a sign or telephone poll when going around a corner.


----------



## Popeye (Dec 12, 2007)

Put some lights on them things and cars will steer clear of them


----------

